# Is that a bite suit!? I better bite it just in case....



## James Idi (Apr 19, 2009)

Cincinnati city parks employee, wearing a set of overalls, is seen and tagged by a K-9 during the conduct of a bio-break. 

The officer that works with the K-9 said that the dog more than likely mistook the worker as a decoy.

Note to self: Do not wear clothing that could make me look like a decoy.


http://www.wtsp.com/news/watercooler/article/204319/58/Womans-outfit-blamed-for-police-dog-bite

Stuff happens...


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Shouldn't happen without a command or threatening attack..


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The field I trained at was right next to a jr football league field. 
Made for good distraction training when the little aholes ran across our field to get to theirs.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Dave Martin said:


> Shouldn't happen without a command or threatening attack..


Exactly.

DFrost


----------

